# What do you drink the most?



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

What beverage do you drink the most out of tea, coffee, water, soda? I drink water very seldom and usually prefer to drink soda/watered down soda or juice.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

In order of significance:

1. Water
2. Tea
3. Alcohol
4. Juice

I rarely ever drink soda/pop & I never drink coffee


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I mostly drink water.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Unfortunately, soda. I really need to lay off the stuff.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

water, orange juice and coffee are more or less all I drink.. sometimes one more than the other but most often it's good ol' water. *pats water bottle*.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Soda.

I am so unhealthy but I love that stuff.


----------



## Jamovik (Oct 13, 2011)

Water.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*H2O, due to the meds. they all say take with alot of water.......so I do *


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Way too much soda


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

More moonshine, please...


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Soda.
dat addiction


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

milk

it does a body good, strong bones et cetera and so forth


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

1. Coffee
2. Water
3. Tea
4. Soda

I drink coffee & water every day. Tea and soda once in a while.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I am surpassed I am not dead from dehydration as I do not drink a lot in general


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

Soda
milk
water
juice


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Water. But now I get free coke and alcohol at work which won't end well.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg nog mmmm


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I used to drink lots of soda. Now I mostly drink water.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

In order of frequency water, coffee, beer, tea, and then the rare juice.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Juice because it's all we have that is better than water. If I could I would drink rootbeer all day. XD


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Coffee > Water > Juice > Alcohol > Soda > Tea


----------



## Alexa10 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Iced Tea*

Cany ice-tea count as tea or no? I drink that all the time, and I mean all the time 'cept when I have soda sometimes when my dad annoyingly buys it.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Water mostly, and maybe one glass of juice a day. I don't drink coffee or tea, and only very rarely drink soda or alcohol.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Tie between juice and water.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Tea.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Soda. Diet Coke to be specific. I also drink a lot of water but I tend to go through Diet Cokes like an Alcoholic goes through Beer. :roll


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Tea. But I should drink more water. Lots more.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Water, coffee, hot chocolate, juice, soda, tea... from most to least.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I probably drink water the most. I drink all of those and milk as well.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I suppose technically speaking almond milk counts as juice. My sister has an engineering degree with emphasis on food production and chemistry. She always gets upset and goes on about how all the milk substitutes are juice not milk.


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

Coffee


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Drink coffee like it's water. Though I have been cuttin back lately. I feel a lot less anxious.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The only things I do drink are fruit drinks and water.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Coke Zero...All the way


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

I just drink water throughout the day and have one black coffee in the morning..nothing else. Ah I'm such a boring *******


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

i drink alot of tea, it kinda relaxes me.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Alcohol. I'm irish.


----------



## ttrp (Feb 17, 2011)

Fresh brewed iced tea! I make it fresh a few times a week.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Water -> Soda -> Juice

I don't drink coffee, nor tea, and will never touch alcohol.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Water. But now I get free coke and alcohol at work which won't end well.


Free alcohol at work?



Cyrus said:


> I just drink water throughout the day and have one black coffee in the morning..nothing else. Ah I'm such a boring *******


Me too...but water is so hydrating . And, I must drink a coffee every morning, as well. I rarely drink soda or tea anymore.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I live on Coke Zero/Diet Coke...or Diet Pepsi, if it's on sale. And please, don't warn me about aspartame.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> Free alcohol at work?


I'm a bartender.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

I drink water, juice, and occasionally, soda.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Water, but I like Gatorade too, tea, & juice. Not big on carbonated stuff.


----------



## wolfsaber (May 1, 2011)

Tea, loose leaf not bagged ones which are not "real" to some people and do not taste as good. Occasionally I'll drink water and milk.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Coffee, juice, and soda.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Fresh water and Orange Juice


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Why do you want to know?


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

How can milk not be included in the poll???

Of the ones in the poll booth I drink mainly water and juice. Occasionally soda, but not often. I have never been drinking coffe, tea, or alcohol.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Mostly water with a slice of lemon. I found it helps break up the post nasal crap that settles in my throat. Also, it helps with heartburn. I also drink apple juice. I try to stay away from pop since it bothers my stomach.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Tea.


----------



## Jakerz591 (Sep 29, 2011)

Alcohol no jk

I mostly drink juice,water,milk,sometimes tea,and a soda every know and then.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

PickleNose said:


> Why do you want to know?


cuz of self-hatred. 



Ortelius said:


> How can milk not be included in the poll???
> 
> Of the ones in the poll booth I drink mainly water and juice. Occasionally soda, but not often. I have never been drinking coffe, tea or alcohol.


sorry, I seem to have completely forgotten milk, I guess it's because I never drink milk.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I drink water the most, generally cold refrigerated water coz I don't really like it at room temp.


----------



## MrZi (Mar 31, 2011)

only water or milk - a rare coffee


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

water
coffee
tea
alcohol


----------



## Nesa (Oct 20, 2011)

I just drink water. It's refreshing and comes straight from a bottle/ice machine. ^^ Caffeine doesn't work on me for some reason (even black coffee ), and I'm too lazy to make tea. I used to drink juice and soda but now I think they're too sweet, and I'm a really mean drunk so I try to stay away from alcohol.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Alcohol. I'm *an* irish *stereotype*.


Fixed!

:b


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Water


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Iced tea, Gatorade and various juices. (Apple, cranberry, grape, etc. All depends on what we have.)
I definitely think that I drink the most iced tea though. I practically live off of that amazing stuff. <3


----------



## misterCraig (Nov 19, 2011)

Almost exclusively water, with the occasional glass of orange juice or milk.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Water and juice. I used to be a heavy soda drinker but I've cut back a lot. Tea is gross, coffee tastes like poison and I've never had alcohol.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

I drink a crap ton of water during the day well at least the amount your supposed to consume a day. I don't drink any of the other beverages in this list nearly as much as I drink water. Coffee and alcohol are off and on consumed once or twice on certain days I very much enjoy those. Will only tolerate some soda Mountain Dew currently once and while maybe Cola, don't drink it often. Occasionally have a sophisticated cup of tea but I'd prefer to have my coffee (and for the record I do not put crap in my coffee I take that java straight up black). Only juice I drink is orange juice during some select breakfasts where it's necessary.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

water. I drink one coffee/energy drink a day, and one pop...and sometimes some milk. otherwise everything else i drink is water(usually flavored with Mio)


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Water, then coffee by a very close second.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> Free alcohol at work?


 I think he means Coke which is free and also alcohol.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Trying to avoid having too much caffeine and sugar:
1. Water
2. Tea
3. Coffee
4. Juice

Before trying to avoid caffeine and excess sugar:
1. Water
2. Juice (often possibly even more juice than water)
3. Coffee
4. Tea

Soda I drank very rarely even when I wasn't avoiding sugar, and usually if I drink something alcoholic it's not even enough to qualify as one drink.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

In an average day I have: 3 cups of coffee, a glass of juice, 2 glasses of milk, 1 water, and 2 vitamin waters, occasionally I will drink tea. I hate soda, carbonated drinks, orange juice and lemonade.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

soda really??? wow I hope it's with cane sugar.

I drink water the most. TAP


----------



## Hey Im Cubie (May 4, 2011)

Wow, I thought water would be the least that people drink. I drink more juice than anything


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Mostly tea and water. I drink one cup of coffee a day and indulge in a glass of wine or beer almost everyday.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Waterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Where's milk? 

For me it's:

1. Water
2. Milk
3. Juice
4. Soda/Tea
5. Coffee/Alcohol


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

Milk.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Generally soda *runs through her veins* xD. I also voted for alcohol because that's the second thing I drink the most ^^


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Coffee, orange juice and water, I used to drink a lot of pop/soda but theres too much crap in that stuff.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

Water all day. The only others I can think of is 1 cup of coffee a day and soymilk whenever I have cereal(rarely).


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Lemonade. So I guess this falls under "juices"


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Water by far.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Addicted to soda, unfortunately.

My doctor has warned me many times about this. :no

I heard about a guy that drank two 2-litre bottles of Coke every day---he eventually ended up with diabetes and colon cancer. Wonder why? :con


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Poll seriously needs milk option.

For me:

1. Milk
2. More milk
3. MILK OKAY GOD I LOVE MILK


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> Poll seriously needs milk option.
> 
> For me:
> 
> ...


Same here...milk all day errryday


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Bottled water, Pabst Blue Ribbon (unless i'm at a restaraunt or something and they don't have this there), and one or two cups of coffee in the morning. This is all i ever drink. I drink a crap ton of water, a case of 24 bottles lasts 2 days.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Tea on weekday mornings (coffee on the weekends), water in the afternoon/lunch and at work, and diet soda with dinner. Glass of water before bed. Gots to have my H2O...I don't think I can go a day without drinking plain water- I get super dehydrated.


----------



## closed99 (Feb 15, 2012)

Cranberry juice and water.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Soda, and I drink way more than I should. If I actually valued my own life I'd probably be more concerned.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm a coke fiend.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

1. Water
2. Juice
3. Tea
4. Soft Coffee


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

1 Juice
2 Milk
3 Coffee
4 Tea


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

GuyMontag said:


> I'm a coke fiend.


 :blank

I drink way too much soda. But then I'd say water is a close second. Then milk. So, I don't know.


----------

